# Ser curt de gambals



## Domtom

Hola:

Sabrieu dir-me, sis plau, com és en francès la expressió _ser curt de gambals_?

Moltes gràcies !!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

No sé si la meva resposta és off-topic (bé, una mica sí), però faig un comentari per si pot ajudar algú per tal d'aportar-te algun comentari. En anglès hi ha el "to be as thick as shit".

Doncs, res, això.


----------



## Lumia

Et dic les equivalències que dóna el diccionari català-francès de l'Enciclopèdia:

être bouché à l'émeri
ne pas avoir la comprenette facile
avoir l'esprit bouché 
être borné
avoir l'esprit obtus, peu pénetrant
n'avoir pas inventé la poudre
ne pas être très intelligent, très mail


----------



## Domtom

Moltes gràcies a totes dues !!


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Tinc una mica de curiositat. Que vol dir en castellà?

Gràcies per endavant.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Hola, Ant!

Faré com la Lumia, et dic les equivalències que diu el diccionari bilingüe de l'Enciclopèdia:

_tener pocas luces
ser duro de entendederas
ser corto de alcances
tener pocos alcances_

A mi només em sona la primera, les altres no les havia sentit mai!

Salut!


----------



## Lumia

Jo havia sentit les dues primeres, al costat d'altres com _ser más corto que las mangas de un chaleco_ (equivalent a la catalana ser _curt com la cua d'un conill_).


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Hola, Ant!
> 
> Faré com la Lumia, et dic les equivalències que diu el diccionari bilingüe de l'Enciclopèdia:
> 
> _tener pocas luces_
> _ser duro de entendederas_
> _ser corto de alcances_
> _tener pocos alcances_
> 
> A mi només em sona la primera, les altres no les havia sentit mai!
> 
> Salut!


 
Hola Betu:

Moltes gràcies. A mí sí em sonen les dues primeres. Per la tercera, jo només lo he sentit com "ser corto" o "ser cortito". La quarta jo tampoc l´he sentit mai.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Antpax

Lumia said:


> Jo havia sentit les dues primeres, al costat d'altres com _ser más corto que las mangas de un chaleco_ (equivalent a la catalana ser _curt com la cua d'un conill_).


 
Hola Lumia:

Altra que també es diu en castellà es "no es el más listo de su clase" -- "no és el més llest de la seva classe".

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Lumia said:


> Jo havia sentit les dues primeres, al costat d'altres com _ser más corto que las mangas de un chaleco_ (equivalent a la catalana ser _curt com la cua d'un conill_).


 

Dolenta, Lumia, m'has robat la de "ser más corto que las mangas de un chaleco" , que m'encanta perquè és tan il·lustrativa... 

I després també he sentit "más corto que la picha de un canario" : una amiga meva, quan era petita, estiuejava a Cuenca/Conca i sempre tornava amb genialitats d'aquest tipus


----------



## Lumia

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Dolenta, Lumia, m'has robat la de "ser más corto que las mangas de un chaleco" , que m'encanta perquè és tan il·lustrativa...


 
Bé, doncs et regalo l'última variació que he vist sobre el tema: "es más corta que las mangas de un escote palabra de honor"  (la dona a qui es referien era realment molt curta).


----------

